# Grand-Daddy Honey Locust....



## Echoashtoreth (Oct 29, 2018)

All have a friend outside Sedalia, MO who has been telling me about his granddaddy honey locust tree (one of a large number on his property).... got word today that a recent storm took it down.... I don't have a pic of it as it's inside the tree line and (per him) fairly haz to get close to it.... 

My question is - would anyone want this tree? I have asked him to get me some est dimensions in lieu of pics... I am attaching a pic he sent of one near his house NOT THE TREE that is down but for reference it is bigger than this one... Please let me know if there is any interest.. 

s

P.S. I am referring to the tree to the left of the arbor... he says this is a "small one"

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 29, 2018)

Wish I were closer -- Honey Locust is great to work with! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2018)

Just look at those wonderfully bipinnately compound thorns calling out your name....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 30, 2018)

Ah...the tree of woe.


----------

